# More consistent company lines?



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been ordering a number of FOs recently from a couple of different suppliers and have found it to be very hit and miss - unfortunately much more miss than hit. Many are so not to my liking that they will find their way  to the garbage rather than into any soap I make.

I've heard positive things about Brambleberry, and I see that folks here like a few different lines.

Is there a compny in your experience that sells FOs that you are consistently happy with?


----------



## carebear (Nov 11, 2011)

None that supplies only FOs that always work for soap.  But then again they sell FOs for a broad range of applications, so they don't all HAVE to work in soap as far as the supplier is concerned.

If I had to answer, though...
For soaps = Scent Works is usually very good.  But they are expensive.
For candles = CandleScience (which are often, but not always, good in soap - and not always approved for use in personal care products).

You will find it is rare for a soaper to use just one supplier.  You can read reviews of individual on the Scent Review Board.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm now registered on the soap scent review board and I'll give scentworks a closer look.


----------



## cinta (Nov 13, 2011)

I loooove Bramble Berry, and the supplier I buy from states clearly on their site how each of BB's F/O's are likely to behave in CP, including acceleration, colour changes, strength of scent, etc. I've never had any problems with the ones that are recommended for CP.


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 13, 2011)

ditto what  Cinta said


----------



## judymoody (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with that.

I have yet to find an FO supplier that was consistent across the board.  For that reason, as well as some others, I'm shifting over more to EOs.

That said, I've had relatively more hits than misses with Brambleberry, Peak Candle, and Aroma Haven.  They all have good customer service too, in my experience.  I have heard very good things about Scent Works and Sweet Cakes but haven't used them much, in part because they are somewhat more expensive.  The woman who owns Scent Works, however, is super nice.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks all, those are great tips.

@judymoody, I like EOs, but have a healthy respect for them as I know some can be irritants - I do need to learn more about them, and play around with them some more. 

I saw the EO chart linked to in a sticky, so that will be helpful for me.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 14, 2011)

I love BB too, but find they can be pricey.  I have had great success with WSP FO's for the most part even though their prices have gone up also.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 14, 2011)

LauraB said:
			
		

> Many are so not to my liking that they will find their way  to the garbage rather than into any soap I make.



Never judge a scent until it's been soaped, that's what I always say.    I've been pleasantly surprised more than a few times by a seemingly distasteful fragrance right out of the bottle, but when soaped it changed into something wonderful. 



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> You will find it is rare for a soaper to use just one supplier



I resemble that remark.   

The suppliers that I use are all excellent, but it's as rare as hen's teeth for me to find a supplier that I can use as a one-stop-shop. I choose my suppliers based what type of scent I'm interested in buying, and then I check to see what the review boards have to say.

For what it's worth, these are my favorite FO suppliers (so far):

The Scent Works
Daystar
Oregon Trails Soaps
Peaks
Brambleberry
Sweet Cakes
Wholesale Supplies Plus (although they keep jacking with their prices)


IrishLass


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2011)

BrambleBerry has consistently good FO's.


----------



## daisygirl (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone have experience with New Directions Aromatics' scents?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 15, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Never judge a scent until it's been soaped, that's what I always say.    I've been pleasantly surprised more than a few times by a seemingly distasteful fragrance right out of the bottle, but when soaped it changed into something wonderful.



That's good to know that they will change. Right now I'm playing with MP, so I suspect any changes won't happen in the way CP would. (I've done CP in the past also)

A couple of them are really terrible OOB though; I'm talking so icky that my children recoiled from the ones that were supposed to smell like candy. I have my doubts that they would be salvageable, but my experience is fairly limited.

I've got an order into Scent Works based on the recc's here, and using some of the comments on the scent review board - here's keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've tried lots of different suppliers, and these are the ones I keep coming back to and ordering again and again:
Scentworks
Daystar
Brambleberry
to slightly less degree soapsupplies.

With FOs, you really do get what you pay for. Some of these suppliers are slightly more expensive, but it's worth every penny when your FO smells, behaves and lasts like it should. I've tried cheaper ones and been disappointed, having to come back to the pricier versions and should have saved myself the trouble and expense of trying to cheaper versions...
Not every single FO I've tried from these suppliers have been perfect, but some of that is individual taste and the good ones by FAR outweigh the bad ones.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 16, 2011)

I like Oregon Trails but a couple of scents aren't to my liking which is just my personal taste not anything necessarily wrong with them.  I think every supplier carries at least a few that are faint, not going to be that popular or act up.


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always had very good luck with www.sassygirlscents.com (formerly southern garden scents which was formerly tony's).  Lovely, complex scents.  Some do discolor and a couple are speedy, but that's to be expected.  Still, they are lovely FOs.  

If you want nice FOs and great prices Nature's Garden has some really great ones.  Just do your research.  Not all are winners, but with that kind of selection, it's to be expected.  I really can't complain about them.  Fantastic customer service and fast shipping also.

Peak is great.  Reasonable prices and lovely FOs.  One of my favorites.

And I've rarely been disappointed with Daystar.  Another company with lovely complex FOs.

I think you can see that none of use have just one "go-to" supplier.  It sure would be nice to be able to get everything in one place, but I sadly, it just isn't possible for me.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree that Brambleberry is great and I've also had great success with Sweetcakes but I'm usually not willing to pay their prices.

I also like NG, they have a review section for their fo's and I can usually tell whether something is going to work for me from that. I have loved several of theirs.

Again... WSP has awesome scents but they're being unpredictable lately.


----------



## Moonblossom (Nov 17, 2011)

I usually do BB or OT since I live between both I get my orders fairly quickly, but I have branched out and tried NG, Candlescience and Daystar so far I have had no issues. I just ordered some EO from Camden Gray and can't wait to try those out.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks all - this is great feedback and direction!


----------



## jbabs (Nov 26, 2011)

The suppliers I like to use for fragrances are:

Nature's Garden
Wholesale Supplies Plus
Bramble Berry
Save On Scents


----------

